# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Aidez la belle Linda!devenez son parrain

## Vive Le Chat

Linda a été récupéré avec 3 autres chatons durant lhiver 2009/2010 par un couple de 60 ans environ. Dès le début, Linda prenait le rôle de la mère auprès des chatons en les protégeant au maximum. Ils ont été récupérés par le couple qui nourrissaient déjà quatre chats sauvages. Ces personnes allaient partir pour 2 mois. Lépouse avait la maladie de parkinson. Ils nous ont donc contacté en pleine période de neige.Linda reste très sauvageonne, mais aujourdhui ils ont tous pris confiance et chacun sest trouvé de nouveaux amis chats. Linda est tombée amoureuse de Charlot, et un des chatons sétait fait adopter dès le début. Si vous désirez aider Linda, faites un geste généreux pour elle en devenant son parrain pour contribuer à ses soins quotidiens, en faisant un don ou encore en adhérant à lassociation annuellement.Pour parrainer Linda cliquez sur ce lien :   http://www.helloasso.com/association.../formulaires/8

----------

